# How many times have you been out this year?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

With work, kids, work, wives, crap weather and oh, work :x constantly interrupting our lives, I was wondering how many yak fishing trips 'average' AKFF'ers have clocked up this year (as a guesstimate).

I reckon that I average around one trip a week (however lately that average has dropped) so all up around 50 for me for the year. Most of mine are around 2-3 hours.

So, just out of interest, how many have you done this year? Would be good to do a comparison across members


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good thread Davey  But a hard one to figure out. I reckon I'd be around 70 or so - at least one trip per weekend, some weekends I managed 2 trips, plus the occasional mid-week trip, minus a few trip-less weekends with poor weather :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Im probably getting about 2 trips a month, so I reckon about 20, which is far more than I have ever got with the Tinny! Certainly a lot more fish.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWehmbZMAAChfgAASQGd7IIBAGAA/79/gMADGMNU/QlHqHqNGn6po0wRtTTTQap4hNAAAAAANBNKeU8U2kaDQaaA09QgUxUV5TawFKPjZFTYX6NB5jWUZYxZxBoIyMvr8nIv778J21B84UthXhKi/XFRutuUkXeNO2hgwGZCVA9hiIqbYA8ho9nvCREZYvkRz63/EK4tVTfQZE4reKA5DMUse0NudbMnhECPwiL4GG31CXC+Cjhp+XFx1kSLCYUODrDuIXVYYbFbiDiZA5HRJmoJ1FcwYxMTUYZGx0Qg0CLDVEjzDoFa6iNpNedA5UoI5+LuSKcKEh0MzbJg=


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I got my yak in augest and i get out once a week now......but i normaly get up at 4 and im in the water by 5am and back around 12. So 7 hours a week and ive hand the yak 17 weeks now = 119.


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

matching the suitable weather with when I have time is the main reason I don't get out more often. Including my holidays I've been out around 20 times this year. I have done a lot more fishing this year doing a half a dozen surf fishing trips and a couple trips in boats belonging to friends. I have plenty of fish still so when I go out now its only for the pleasure of it, the fish are just a bonus.

Brian 
Cobra PF


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A guesstimate would be about 40-50 times a year in the yak, and another 10 trips with mates on cruisers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I try to get out every day, but sometimes, the voices say NO


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

What voices?

Mine just say 'McDonalds', luckily i never listen to them :lol:

Got my yak in August and have been out about 30 times so far, heading towards an average of 120 trips a year ( Average time - 3.5hrs ).


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm lucky to get out 1x (or 2x) a month at the moment on average, for about 2-3 hrs. I am planning on talking with the boss about time-in-lieu of the unpaid overtime I do. Our office is going through change so very difficult for everyone but probably a good time to negotiate. I would like to get out early (say 3 pm) on a Wed or Thu for 2 hrs on the river. Weekends, at least 2x per month do 4-5 hrs at the beach.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

At the moment, not enough , i suppose i get out once every 2 weeks to fish , however i am out twice a week in the tk1 with my old fart mates, so i suppose that gets me on the water about 120 times a year , but only fishing 25 times, gotta get more time fishing


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

not as much as i would like


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

6+ weeks a [email protected] the coast , with some rest days - (yeah yeah I know I have to spend time with the kids) and the odd jaunt out in Canberra - but still not enough


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The guessometer says 50-60 :shock:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Less than twenty for me this year. It has been a pad year for me. My personal best was over 150 days. Ah, the good ol' days, before marriage and the new job.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> 1.5 trips a day, get out 2.5 times a month.


Gatesy love those accountants averages.

With the .5 trips does that mean you swim back occasionally :roll: :lol:


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

probably averaging 2 out of 3 weeks or more - plus i play golf too  . I should be ashamed of myself... :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Marriage + kids + Cubs/Guides + Cricket training + running own business + working weekends + bloody wind = once every 2 weeks. :roll:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm about the same as you knot-to-fast with similar circumstances i.e. wife+kids+running own business etc.

I am watching with interest who gets out most often and where they live. It is my bet that the guys on the coast in medium density urban populations that get out most i.e. the Gold Coast. My bet is that guys like me in Sydney get out less frequently simply because the spur-of-the-moment decision thing isn't as prevelant due to logisitics etc. Or perhaps it's a case of just not making the time. Certainly envy guys like you Red that get out so often 

John


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Guess I'm pretty lucky, Wife hates me & glad to see me out of the house,  kids grown up & moved away (mostly) shift work & so on. I get to go pretty much when-ever I want.

Karl, re the voices. Aren't you wearing your foil hat any more.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Probably get out 3 times a month. Nowhere near enough yet the wife and kids are forever complaining


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> I am getting out at least once or twice a week, so I am doing pretty good.
> 
> I also have made sure that my wife understands that this is a priority for me. Basically - I don't go out with the boys and party, but I am going to have a hobby, it is fishing, and I WILL be doing it regularly. If she wants to see me during the time I will be fishing - she will need to tie some knots!
> 
> Any other time in my life I am either working to provide stuff for the family or spending time with them - it isn't too much to ask that I get to spend 4 or 5 hours a weekend for myself.


Well said Ken. I am the same. I AM going fishing and you will accomodate that. I will be back about 10:00 am to spend time with you and the kids/look after the kids but I am most certainly going fishing. This is the only time during the week when I indulging myself and that's the way it is.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Great topic,

I used to get a couple of evening paddles a week with a fishing trip probably two out of three weekends while I was in Canberra.

Since moving to Perth I've probably been out 5 oor 6 times since July. Now that I'm finding a few more spots and meeting some other yak fishermen I'm hoping that will get better.

The thing that made it heaps easier in Canberra was the fact that no matter where you lived there wwere likely to be a couple of large lakes between work and home.

Perth does have the ocean but that doesn't have any lighting and I get out of work later most days.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

2 to 3 a week. Sunrise Monday to Fridays. Leave early then get back for breakfast so the thumb printer gets no chance.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Karl, re the voices. Aren't you wearing your foil hat any more.


All the local kids kept throwing rocks at me, then they stole my hat, now it's just me and the voices again.  Better go fishing more often, it makes me more saner.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Was once maybe two times a week. In the last two months I havent been out once. This working for yourself thing can really be a drag


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday guys, 
I choose the easy life and a pay drop, I only work a 30hr week so Friday i train for karate in the morning, fish in the afternoon (only had the yak two weeks so it has become yak fishing  ). 
Saturday's the GF goes to her sport so I again go Yak fishing, Sundays is a toss up the last two weeks the "new toy" has been dominating so yaking again. But i only have two and half more weeks of work before having five weeks off :mrgreen: , so the yaking percentage water time will sky rocket.

Trying to find a place to paddle up a river for a week on the yak with regular camp grounds anybody know of such a place :?: fresh or salt doesn't matter

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Sadly, you can count on one hand the number of times I have been out in 2006.
On the positive side I am intent to double it before the year is out!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Definately managing one day each weekend plus with daylight savings getting out one morning / evening each week.

Married a girl who has 3 brothers so I don't have issues there. Eldest daugher is 5 so hoping she'll tag along with dad over the summer.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

simple answer.... not enough


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dave,

Where is Umina near?

if you are anywhere near the Sunshine coast, you might try the Nosa Everglades.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If I was fishing on my Kayak everytime I wished that I was fishing on my Kayak. I would be living on the bastard :lol: oh I wish. At the moment I hardly get out on her. My boy's and my fishing go together so I still spend a lot of time landbased, on the odd occasion I go for a bash with my bro on Tugboat.

But guess what,

SANTA is bringing the boy's a PFD each for xmas so my time on the big Yak will increase ten fold. If I could get out once a fortnight for a 6 hour session I will be happy.

If I jag the Transport Managers position next year I will have to do some mid week trips to clear my head so that I can give my new job my all  :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Only three times for me so far this year, which is basically once a week since I got my yak. Going on holidays next week and hopefully I can get out a few times then :twisted: 
Will be over at the Gold Coast next Friday for just over a week with the family. Any of the Gold Coast forum members want to catch up for a beer maybe :?: Staying at the Palms Resort and it would be nice to put some faces to names 

Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Cuda said:


> Any of the Gold Coast forum members want to catch up for a beer maybe :?: Staying at the Palms Resort and it would be nice to put some faces to names


Cuda please PM some more detail with dates, can't see a resort by that name in the phone book, nearest is Palm Village in Tweed Heads


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm averaging about 3 trips per week. This wouldn't be possible is A) I didn't work from home and B) many trips start at 4 - 5AM, finishing at 9 or 10 AM. 
Beauty of working from home (for a Taiwan company) is that usually, I can head out whenever the weather looks good. I never waste an opportunity. It helps to have a missus who appreciates my addiction - and the fish I bring home 

Only had the Hobie for a few months though, so can't give you an estimate for anuual trips. But I anticipate that 2007 will bring some 100 trips (I tend to head out rain, hail or shine). Many of these coming ventures will be in the fresh for a change, however. In other yaks I used in the past, weather conditions was far more an issue, so I estimate 1 trip a week prior to becoming another Hobie hobbyist.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I am embarassed to say I have only been out a total of 5 times since getting my Yak in August.

Once I get settled in Melbourne (Healesville) my New Year's resolution will be at least once a month.

My family is finally moved over from Tassie, so no time for fishing, but I am a hell of a lot happier now


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Davey G
I try to get out 2-3 times a week and for most of the day. I have only had my yak a couple of months but i am very much a yak fishing nut now and can't wait to hit the water on my days off. Shift work allows more days off for the important things in life. :lol: 8) 
Tight lines. 
P.S. Living this close to water helps alot. 10mins to salt 25mins to a fresh.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

work 4 weeks on 2 weeks off
so when im home its every day either in yak or tinnie or both (am and pm) if girl gets home from from work in time.take the fly rod to work just in case im working near water.anyway your worst day fishing still beats your best day at work so dont really care.


----------

